# Navigationssystem fürs Auto



## großer Däne (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo
Auch ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Navi,aber der Markt ist ziemlich voll und man weiß garnicht was man nehmen soll.Ich dachte an ein Gerät bis 400€,wobei mir gutes Kartenmaterial für DK,S und N wichtig sind.Vieleicht habt Ihr ein paar Tipps zu Geräten oder Software. 
Bin für alle Tipps dankbar.

MfG     #h


----------



## dorschhai (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Denkst du an ein mobiles oder an einen Festeinbau?


----------



## Lachsy (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

denkst du eher an ein reinen Navi fürs Auto oder eher an ein PDA mit navigation?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## dorschhai (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Naja 3 Möglichkeiten: Festeinbau, PDA oder mobiles Navi. Jetzt kannst du dich entscheiden


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Ein Tip zur Software: Mobile Navigator (5.2) von Navigon... Den gibt's für PNAs und PDAs und ist, wenn ich das mal so im KURZEN Vergleich sagen darf, einfach exzellent! Kartenmaterial (zumindest für D) ist sehr detailliert und "modular" Kaufbar. Für Dich interessant sicherlich das Paket "Nordics A" (m. DK, SE und N). Sinnvoll jedoch einmal "tief" einzugreifen und das komplette Europapaket kaufen. Man soll dann auch einzelne Abschnitte aufladen können.
Was das Gerät an sich angeht: bei den PDAs ist die Loox n5xx-Serie von Fujitsu-Siemens saustark, was Kompaktheit und Praxistauglichkeit angeht. Kannst dafür ja mal hier schauen


----------



## großer Däne (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Hallo
Ich denke an ein mobiles Gerät ,PDA oder mobiles Navi egal


----------



## eiswerner (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Grüß dich ich habe ein PNA Transonic 4000 von Navigon mit Europakarte und kann es nur weiterempfehlen, ich war erst letzte Woche in England auf Sonderfahrt, mein Navi fand beide Fahrtziele sofort was beim 2. Fahrzeug mit dem Hochgelobten TomTom ausgerüstet ist nicht drin war. Wenn du dich für das Transonic entscheiden solltest beachte es gibt es jetzt schon mit Stauumfahrung und liegt in Deiner Preisvorstellung - Zuzüglich der zusätzlichen Speicherkarte. ( Ich habe eine 1GB für Europa und eine 256 MB für England )
und was auch gut ist man kann Grenzüberschreitend Fahren braucht keine Karten an der Grenze wechseln. Ich hatte auch schon ein LOOX 600, damit aber mehr umstände mit dem Kartenmaterial.Ich hoffe ich konnte die weiterhelfen.#6 
Gruß Werner


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Das neue Becker Traffic Assist ist zu empfehlen. Hab es selber. Kostet allerdings rund 500 Euronen. Dafür ist aber umfangreiches Kartenmaterial dabei. Insgesamt 27 Länder. Integrierter MP3 Player und eine 1 Gb Speicherkarte, sowie Netzladegerät, Autoladegerät, KFZ Halter und Akku. 

Sehr umfangreich ist die Eingabefunktion. Man kann über PLZ eingeben, was das bedeutet habe ich letzten Freitag erlebt, da navigierte nämlich ein Gerät ohne diese Funktion auf die falsche Strasse in Duisburg zur Angelmesse. Mit PLZ Eingabe hätte das Navi bemerkt, dass es sich um einen anderen Ortsteil handelt. 

Die Eingabe geht über die von becker gewohnte Buchstabenaussortierung. Gibt man einen Buchstaben ein, so werden automatisch alle weg geblendet, die es als nächstes nicht gibt. Ist sehr komfortabel und hat einen großen Speicher. 

http://www.becker.de/beckerCC21/www_root/index.jsp?language=De

Display läßt sich von Tag auf Nacht umschalten. Lautstärke ist akzeptabel aber nicht gerade geeignet, das Radio zu übertönen, wenn dies etwas lauter eingestellt ist. Über den Kopfhöreranschluß kann man es in ein Autoradio einspeisen, wenn dies es rafft, allerdings fehlt leider eine Schaltung zum Radio stumm regeln, wenn es babbelt. Also ist diese Funktion nur bedingt geeignet und bedeutet, man kann entweder Radio hören oder Navi, aber ein Stummschalten bei Navi Angabe ist nicht drin. 

Ansonsten ist die Anzeige super. Man kann wählen zwischen Vogelperspektive, 3D Ansicht und die Ausrichtung läßt sich auch ändern. Also entweder wird die Karte unter der Standortanzeige verschoben oder die Standortanzeige fährt über die Karte. Auch ausnorden läßt sich die Karte. Das ganze ist zu bedienen über einen touchscreen, der ohne Stift funzt.

GPS Antenne ist fest angebaut und anklappbar. Aber auch eine externe läßt sich anschließen, will man es im Auto nicht an der Scheibe verbauen. 

Die beiden roten Lampen sind ein modding gimmick. Lassen sich an oder abschalten. 

Bin von dem Teil absolut begeistert und hab gleich alle möglichen Angelparks eingegeben  

Eine Auswahl ist auch direkt über die Karte möglich. zoom und schieben der Karte geht ebenfalls über touchscreen. Hausnummer geht ebenfalls. Sowie Fahrprofile, ob Schnell, normal, LKW, Rad und Fußgänger, denn über Akku läuft es sogar autark ohne Strom für ca. 1 Stunde. Der Akku ist handelsüblich und lä0t sich im Fall der Fälle auch mittel Batterie ersetzen, um die Laufzeit zu verlängern. 

Weiterhin hat es einen Geschwindigkeitswarner, der viele Beschränkungen kennt. man kann ihn frei konfigurieren, ab wieviel Überschreitung gewarnt wird, dass man zu schnell fährt. Auch Witterungsabhängige Beschränkungen sind integriert. 

Man kann Sonderziele eingeben wie Hotels, resturants, Campingplätze Bahnhöfe etc. Auch Firmen kennt es teilweise. Außerdem wirft es in der Karte, wenn man es so will (läßt sich auch abschalten) alle Parkplätze, Mac Donalds und Burger Kings und alle Tankstellen aus. 

Für das Geld ist das Ding meines Erachtens besser asgestattet als die Tom Toms in der Preisklasse, die ich mir angeschaut habe und sieht auch IMHO besser aus.







Mit dem kleinen Pfeil, den Du unten rechts siehst, kannst Du in die Einstellungen um z.B. den Nachtmodus einzuschalten oder die Anzeige des Standortes. Wie Du links siehst, zeigt es auch die Meter zur nächsten Abbiegung an, geht es an Autobahnkreuze, dann schaltet das Fensterchen in der Mitte links auf die übernächste Abbiegung, damit Du weisst, welche Abfahrt es dann sein soll. Du kannst es auch so einstellen, dass der Zoom Faktor an solchen Punkten dann automatisch umspringt und die Anzeige detaillierter ist.

Navigation in 27 europäischen Ländern (Andorra, Belgien, Dänemark, Deutschland, Finnland, Frankreich, Griechenland, Großbritannien, Irland, Italien, Liechtenstein, Luxemburg, Monaco, Niederlande, Norwegen, Österreich, Polen, Portugal, San Marino, Slowakische Republik, Slowenien, Spanien, Schweiz, Schweden, Tschechische Republik, Ungarn und Vatikanstaat)


----------



## Torsk (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Moin großer Däne!
Als Software hab ich Destinator PN am laufen, gesamtes Westeuropa und Skandinavien für 110 €. Ist fast überall Preis-Leistungssieger. Einziger Nachteil ist die wenig intuitive Bedinung, mit der man nach einer Weile aber ganz gut zurande kommt. Ich würd dir eigentlich immer ob des Mehrwerts,so du ihn den nutzen willst, zu einem PDA raten.


----------



## ralle (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

habe mir vor 4 Wochen auch das  Becker Traffic Assist geholt und bin restlos zufrieden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Gude,

also ich habe das tomtom go700 und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.

Als ich im Bayrischen Wald am Regen entlangfuhr, konnte ich auf dem Display schon vom weitem, jede noch so kleine Bucht erkennen.

Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass das tomtom allgemein etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.


----------



## dtnorway (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Hallo!

Ich kann Dir aus meiner Erfahrung dieses Gerät empfehlen.

Es ist einfach zu bedienen, z.B. Touch-screen und es ist auch günstig in der Anschaffung. 

Ich würde mal sagen völlig ausreichen und 3x besser wie jedes PDA.

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## Orca-captain (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

hallo
ich habe das Medion 96900 von Aldi für ca.400€ mit TMC und Karten für
West und Ost-Europa und Skandinavien.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
viele Grüsse
orca-captain


----------



## goeddoek (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden #6 

P.S. Moje Groeten van Georg


----------



## Blenni (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Hallo, 
seit gestern hab ich auch das Becker Traffic Assist . Gab's im Mediamarkt Plauen zum Aktionspreis von 399 Eu's. Bis jetzt keine Probleme.|supergri 
Gruß Blenni


----------



## dorschhai (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Ich habe jetzt das Yakumo Delta X mit Marco Polo Navigator 2. Bis jetzt bin ich ganz zufrieden, logische Streckenvorschläge, sehr genaue Ortung. Vorteil vom PDA ist eben das es weit mehr kann als nur Navigieren. #6


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Also, ich habe das fest eingebaute Becker Trafic Pro seit etwa 3 Jahren mit der Version 8.0. Das war bis jetzt zum Dezember 2005 die neueste Software.
Im Mai waren wir in Nordnorwegen. Trotz Hinweis auf der CD : N, S. und F gab es keinerlei Ziele oberhalb Mittelnorwegens. Auf meine erstaunte Anfrage an Becker kam die noch erstaunlichere Antwort, dass lediglich Süd- und Fjordnorwegen, Südschweden und Südfinnland aufgespielt sind, weil die jeweiligen Partner mehr nicht digitalisiert überspielt hätten. Das hat sich erst jetzt im Dezember 2005 bei der Version 9.0 geändert. Da sind nun 4 (in Worten VIER) CD's für fast gesamt Europa drauf, aber eben auch ganz N, S und F. 
Ist schon geil, wenn ich hier vor der Garage den Campingplatz auf den Lofoten eingeben kann auf dem wir jetzt im Mai waren und die sympatische Dame meint, ich könne losfahren, sie bringt mich hin .
So, warum schreibe ich das? Weil ich befürchte, dass auch auf den N, S, und F - Karten des Becker Traffic Assistent, von dem hier ein paarmal die Rede war, auch nicht alles drauf ist??

Jedenfalls würde ich aufgrund dieses Hinweises das erst einmal überprüfen!

Einen lieben Gruß

Dieter

Nachtrag:

Dänemark war auch schon vorher bis in die kleinste Ritze, meine bis zum allerletzten Strandweg im kleinsten Nest mit Hausnummeransteuerung, unglaublicherweise drauf .


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe das fest eingebaute Becker Trafic Pro seit etwa 3 Jahren mit der Version 8.0. Das war bis jetzt zum Dezember 2005 die neueste Software.
> Im Mai waren wir in Nordnorwegen. Trotz Hinweis auf der CD : N, S. und F gab es keinerlei Ziele oberhalb Mittelnorwegens. Auf meine erstaunte Anfrage an Becker kam die noch erstaunlichere Antwort, dass lediglich Süd- und Fjordnorwegen, Südschweden und Südfinnland aufgespielt sind, weil die jeweiligen Partner mehr nicht digitalisiert überspielt hätten. Das hat sich erst jetzt im Dezember 2005 bei der Version 9.0 geändert. Da sind nun 4 (in Worten VIER) CD's für fast gesamt Europa drauf, aber eben auch ganz N, S und F.
> Ist schon geil, wenn ich hier vor der Garage den Campingplatz auf den Lofoten eingeben kann auf dem wir jetzt im Mai waren und die sympatische Dame meint, ich könne losfahren, sie bringt mich hin .
> So, warum schreibe ich das? Weil ich befürchte, dass auch auf den N, S, und F - Karten des Becker Traffic Assistent, von dem hier ein paarmal die Rede war, auch nicht alles drauf ist??
> ...


 
Werd ich mal testen. Der Vorteil ist ja, dass man über den Touchscreen ein Ziel auch auf der Karte auswählen kann und auch die Karten einfach anschauen kann. Wenn da der Ort zu sehen ist, wird es ihn wohl auch finden. 

Eine ähnliche Erfahrung hatte aber mein Vater mit dem Indianapolis. Da war letztens ein Ort von rund 50.000 Einwohnern in Slowenien nicht mal vorhanden. Auch da kam die Aussage, mehr hätte man bei Becker nicht von dem Land. Außerdem war wohl das gerät in Slowenien mehrfach ausgestiegen, weil dort angeblich kein Satelitensignal zu kriegen wäre.


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Festhalten kann ich bisher, dass ich heute mit Aal-Andy in NL unterwegs war, um Angelplätze zu sichten und da fuhren wir auf einer unbefestigten Zufahrt zu einem der Maas Seen und selbst die war drin. 

Auch hier im Kreis sind sogar Feldwege um Bauernhöfe herum angegben. 

Bisher konnte ich keinen Aussteiger vermelden. 

Vielleicht gibst DU mir mal einige Ortsnamen über PN, die Du vermisst hast, vielleicht mit PLZ. 

Der Vorteil gegenüber einem letztens bei einem bekannten im Auto eingesetzten Gerät ist, dass man auch die PLZ eingeben kann. Er hatte die Strasse eingegeben, auf der angeblich die Angelmesse sein sollte und wir standen in einem anderen ortsteil in einem Wohngebiet. Statt Navi war dann rumfragen und Streckenanweisung aus der Zeitung angesagt. 

Seither würde ich also schonmal die PLZ Eingabe als entscheidendes Kaufkriterium ansehen und auch empfehlen.


----------



## Dieter1944 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Hallo Aali-Barba ()

Trotz allem fand ich es nicht schlecht, dass immer der Nordpfeil im Gerät die Himmelsrichtung anzeigt, auch außerhalb der Karten und in den Bergen die jeweilige Höhe. Das empfand ich auch in Kroatien gut. Kroatien ist auf der neuen Version immer noch nicht drauf.
Dieter


----------



## peterle09 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Hallo
Ich habe ein Navi schon seit fast 2 jahren.
Habe schon 3 verschiedene sofware ausprobiert.
Wenn Du nur ein Navi fürs auto brauchst dann ist Becker schon Top.
Ich persönlich brauche mehr.
Film Gucken, zuhause Route planen oder einfach nur genaue Karten von bestimmten Orten sehen mit einem PDA und TomTom5 geht alles.
Hier was sehr gutes:





Symbolfotos *Prozessor:* 416MHz Intel® XScale PXA272
*Speicher:* 64MB SDRAM, 128MB Flash ROM
*Display:* FARBE
*Auflösung:* 320 x 240
*Farbtiefe:* 16bit (65536 Farben)
*Sound:* Vollduplexaufnahme und -wiedergabe, integriertes Mikrofon und Lautsprecher, 3.5mm Kopfhörerbuchse und MP3-Stereo
*Anschlüsse:* 2x SD-Card, IrDa, Bluetooth 1.2, Dockingstation, Netzteil, USB
*Tasten:* 1 Navigationstaste, 4 programmierbare/anpassbare Anwendungstasten
*Maße (BxHxT):* 73mm x 19mm x 122mm
*Gewicht:* 186g
*Akku:* Li-Ion
*Akku-Laufzeit:* bis zu 7 Stunden
*Zubehör:* Handbuch, Software (Windows Mobile 5.0, Office), Netzteil, Stylus, Schutzgehäuse, Autohalterung, Autoladegerät
*Besonderheiten:* SiRF3 GPS Chip für schnellere und genauere Positionierung, ausklappbare und drehbare 2-Wege-Antenne

http://www.snogard.de/

Gruß Peter


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Ich glaube, das fehlt beim Traffic Assist auch. 

Ich bin mir allerdings auch nicht ganz sicher, inwiefern das teilweise politische Gründe hat. #c |kopfkrat 

Ich glaube kaum, dass Becker bewußt eine große Touristikregion aus spart.


----------



## Aali-Barba (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*

Naja, fürs Filmchen Unterwegs hab ich glücklicherweise ein Schlepptop. 

Das pack ich vor der Urlaubsfahrt mit AVIs von unseren Disney Filmen voll. So fahr ich von Pause zu Pause recht stressfrei und Junior findet es auch cool. |supergri 

Zwischen Pause und Film ist dann immer ne halbe Stunde "Augenschohnzeit" mit Reise - Spielchen angesagt. 

Bisher ist jede 1000 km Fahrt mit Wohnwagen in den Urlaub ohne Probleme am Stück gelaufen. Nur im letzten Jahr mussten wir mal übernachten - allerdings nur, weil wir wegen einiger Staus schlecht durchgekommen sind und ein Durchfahren dann doch zu lange gedauert hätte.


----------



## Dieter1944 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, fürs Filmchen Unterwegs hab ich glücklicherweise ein Schlepptop.
> 
> Das pack ich vor der Urlaubsfahrt mit AVIs von unseren Disney Filmen voll. So fahr ich von Pause zu Pause recht stressfrei und Junior findet es auch cool. |supergri
> 
> ...




Oh, seid mit dem Wohnwagen unterwegs ? Dann schau mal hier#6:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54889.


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Aali-Barba (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Navigationssystem fürs Auto*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, seid mit dem Wohnwagen unterwegs ? Dann schau mal hier#6:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54889.
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter


 
Das hab ich gelesen, mei Guetster, das hab ich verschlungen#6 #6 #6


----------

